# e oberta e tancada



## marleneke

Hola, una pregunta:
estoy ayudando a mi hija con sus deberes y estamos dudando de las palabras siguientes:

fer 
nen
carrer

Si es e oberta o e tancada.
Como soy holandesa me cuesta distinguir los diferentes sonidos de las vocales (por ejemplo serp (e tancada) o vert (e oberta), no oigo la diferencia).
Moltes gràcies.
(Me podéis contestar en catalán, lo entiendo pero no lo escribo.)


----------



## Favara

Totes tres són tancades, almenys en l'occidental.


----------



## avellanainphilly

Hola Marleneke,

En català central, la primera i la tercera són amb "e" tancada i la segona amb "e" oberta.


----------



## aprenent

Hola Marleneke,
el catalán presenta variantes, y este hecho afecta, entre otras peculiaridades, a la forma en la que se pronuncian las "e".
En las zonas cercanas a Barcelona, la diferencia entre e abierta y e cerrada casi no se nota (esta es mi impresión, y esto que el catalán es mi lengua materna).
 Puedes encontrarte, incluso, que dependiendo de la región una misma "e" cambie de abierta a cerrada.
 Si quieres notar una gran diferencia entre la pronunciación de "e" abiertas y cerradas, intenta escuchar, por ejemplo, a alguien de Igualada o de Olot. Curiosamente, y para colmo, si nos escucharas en Mallorca, notarías que la mayoría pronunciamos las "e" abiertas como "e" neutras.


----------



## EnricF

Això que en català central la diferència entre les es obertes i tancades gairebé no es nota no és cert. Jo sóc de Terrassa (a 30 km escassos de Barcelona) i hi ha una diferència abismal entre "deu" (amb e oberta: 10, o del verb "deure") i "déu" (amb e tancada: la deïtat); "fes" (amb e oberta: plural de "fe") o "fes" (amb e tancada: imperatiu del verb "fer"). I sí que és cert que hi ha diferència segons els dialectes, però en una mateixa variant les obertes sempre són obertes, i les tancades sempre tancades (el que pot canviar és que una mateixa paraula es digui oberta o tancada segons el dialecte, però això és per qüestió d'una evolució fonètica diferent). En el cas que dius, en català central "nen" es pronuncia amb e oberta, i "fer" i "carrer" amb e tancada.


----------



## ivanovic77

S'ha d'aclarir que si a les zones properes a Barcelona no es nota prou la diferència entre "e" oberta i tancada és degut a la fonètica castellanitzada que predomina últimament en aquestes zones. Ara bé, el dialecte català original de Barcelona ciutat i rodalies, encara conservat per alguna gent gran, distingeix perfectament entre obertes i tancades, és més, és que no s'assembla en res una "e" oberta a una "e" tancada, o una "o" oberta a una "o" tancada. La diferència és abismal, tal com diu l'EnricF.


----------



## aprenent

Totalment d'acord amb en EnricF i en ivanovic77. Lo que volia dir és que, precisament per una forta influència del castellà i també, per què no, per influència dels mitjans de comunicació, hi ha una forta tendència a "homogeneitzar" les "e" i també les "o". De fet, he notat una gran variació de la forma de parlar (en general) de les zones més pròximes a Barcelona en els darrers, diguem, 40 anys. I tenc molts d'amics d'uns 40-50 anys que precisament fan poca distinció en les "e" i "o"; amb això vull dir que aquest fenòmen ve de lluny. També he de dir que els mitjans de comunicació, enlloc de millorar, han empitjorat aquest panorama; basta veure alguns presentadors de TV3. És clar, que no hem d'agafar a TV3 com a referència idiomàtica del parlar de Catalunya, de la mateixa manera que jo mai recomanaria que s'agafàs IB3 com a referent del parlar de Balears (tot i que som de Mallorca, me resulta molt difícil reconèixer i, fins i tot, entendre el parlar de la majoria de presentadors d'IB3!)


----------



## ivanovic77

En general a Barcelona s'està perdent la força de les vocals tòniques. No només la "e" i la "o" obertes, sinó també la "a" tònica, que en el català de Catalunya sona molt oberta, i també les *vocals tancades*: la "e", "o", "u", "i" tòniques tancades, que en català sonen més tancades que en castellà. Per exemple, en les paraules "nit" o "crit", la "i" cada vegada sona més oberta, a la manera castellana, quan en català és una "i" un pèl més tancada i enfàtica.

El que vull dir amb això és que la influència del castellà modifica la fonètica catalana no només en la perdua de la vocal neutra o en la perdua d'obertura de les vocals obertes, sinó també en pautes d'accentuació més profundes. Es tracta d'un canvi de paradigma en què hi ha menys diferència entre vocal tònica i vocal àtona, a la manera castellana, sense enfatitzar tant la vocal tònica. A partir d'aquest canvi de model en les pautes d'accentuació, és lògic que les vocals obertes perdin l'obertura, les tancades perdin el tancament i les neutres deixin de ser necessàries. Fonètica castellana, en definitiva...


----------



## jmx

Volia comentar que a un dialecte del català, el del Rosselló, no hi ha diferència entre 'e'/'o' obertes i tancades. A més a més, al dialecte de Girona i àrea d'influència sí es diferencien les 'e' obertes i tancades però no les 'o'.


----------



## ampurdan

jmartins said:


> Volia comentar que a un dialecte del català, el del Rosselló, no hi ha diferència entre 'e'/'o' obertes i tancades.



Sobre /o/ i /ɔ/ el que jo havia sentit és que /o/ es reduia a /u/ (Canigó es pronuncia [kani'gu]) i /ɔ/ a /o/. 



jmartins said:


> A més a més, al dialecte de Girona i àrea d'influència sí es diferencien les 'e' obertes i tancades però no les 'o'.



Tant pel què fa a les "e" com les "o", jo crec que hi ha una tendència a tancar certes vocals que en altres dialectes es pronuncien més obertes ("tendència", "flor", "os" que sona igual que "ós"), tot i que també hi ha vocals que es pronuncien més obertes ("és", "església"). 

Pel què fa a les "o", el que passa és que crec que hi ha una vacil·lació en la pronunciació de la gent i moltes paraules hi ha gent que les pronuncia més com una /ɔ/ i altra gent més com una /o/, de manera que es perceben com a al·lòfons. "Sona" de "sonar" és [sonə] o [sɔnə]? Depèn de cadascú.

Altres paraules, tenen "o" clarament tancades o clarament obertes: el bosc és sempre [əlbɔsk].


----------



## Favara

ampurdan said:


> Sobre /o/ i /ɔ/ el que jo havia sentit és que /o/ es reduia a /u/ (Canigó es pronuncia [kani'gu]) i /ɔ/ a /o/.


Podria ser, l'occità fa això mateix.


----------



## jmx

Això és el que diu en Daniel Recasens del dialecte gironí:





> Per tal d’estudiar les possibles diferències entre els dos mètodes de normalització, comparem els valors no normalitzats i normalitzats de F1 i F2 de les vocals dels dialectes catalans Rossellonès i Oriental o Central i dels subdialectes Gironí i Sitgetà del dialecte Oriental. [...] Els quatre parlars catalans difereixen pel que fa al nombre de parelles de vocals mitjanes neutralitzades, a saber, dues parelles en els sistemes de cinc vocals del Sitgetà i del Rossellonès (/i, E, a, O, u/), una parella en el sistema de sis vocals del Gironí (/i, e, ɛ, a, O, u/) i cap parella en el sistema de set vocals del dialecte Oriental (/i, e, ɛ, a, o, ɔ, u/).


 Font: http://www.ub.edu/labfon/XVII-19.pdf


----------



## ampurdan

Suposo que quan parla del sistema de sis vocals del gironí i marca només una O, es deu referir a que per a molta gent li costa diferenciar /ɔ/ i /o/ en segons quins casos; però jo crec que una "o" tancada a la frase "anem al bosc" (no al cognom "Bosch") resultaria estranya per a molta gent, tal com una o ben oberta a "constitució" també ho seria.


----------



## cuchillero

marleneke said:


> Hola, una pregunta:
> estoy ayudando a mi hija con sus deberes y estamos dudando de las palabras siguientes:
> 
> fer
> nen
> carrer
> 
> Si es e oberta o e tancada.
> Como soy holandesa me cuesta distinguir los diferentes sonidos de las vocales (por ejemplo serp (e tancada) o vert (e oberta), no oigo la diferencia).
> Moltes gràcies.
> (Me podéis contestar en catalán, lo entiendo pero no lo escribo.)


 
No quiero desanimarte Marleneke, pero no hay forma humana de saber a _priori si_ una vocal es abierta o cerrada más que con su uso y en ocasiones el uso de las tildes. Hay que aprenderlo de memoria, me temo.... Ya ves las diferentes opiniones sobre la pronunciación que cambia de población en población a veces a pocos kilómetros igual que con otras lenguas como el inglés. Saludos y ánimos.


----------



## Rintoul

cuchillero said:


> No quiero desanimarte Marleneke, pero no hay forma humana de saber a _priori si_ una vocal es abierta o cerrada más que con su uso y en ocasiones el uso de las tildes. Hay que aprenderlo de memoria, me temo.... Ya ves las diferentes opiniones sobre la pronunciación que cambia de población en población a veces a pocos kilómetros igual que con otras lenguas como el inglés. Saludos y ánimos.


 
Curiosamente lo que explicas de las tildes es cierto para quién aprende catalán como segunda lengua, pero para muchos catalanoparlantes es justamente al revés: la tilde no sirve para sugerir la pronunciación, sino que se aprenderá a escribir una palabra con acento abierto o cerrado según la pronunciación que a uno ya le surge _espontáneamente._


----------



## cuchillero

Rintoul said:


> Curiosamente lo que explicas de las tildes es cierto para quién aprende catalán como segunda lengua, pero para muchos catalanoparlantes es justamente al revés: la tilde no sirve para sugerir la pronunciación, sino que se aprenderá a escribir una palabra con acento abierto o cerrado según la pronunciación que a uno ya le surge _espontáneamente._


 
Sí, es cert. El català escrit permet coneixer la pronunciació correcta gràcies als accents gràfics però si no saps com es pronuncia una paraula es complicat d'accentuar-la a banda de regles amb moltes excepcions.


----------



## marleneke

gracias por todas las respuestas, la profesora de mi hija no es nacida aquí a Catalunya y ella también dice que le cuesta, imagínate a mí.
seguimos estudiando!


----------

